# Honda ricon



## batensara (Sep 25, 2013)

I own a 2003 honda Rincon 650, and the 4*4 kicks out at speeds above 5mph and the 4*4 indicator light on the digital info/speedo head unit starts blinking. Everything else on the bike works good. I'm not an atv mechanic. Any ideas out there?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't seen that before on mine. Did some research and it looks like a low battery will causes it to do this. After that it gets into how many times it flashes to tell you what code it's giving you. Try checking the battery with a meter first.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have heard of a lot of electrical problems on the rincons and rubicons. Mostly the mudders some of the wiring will get mud and water in the connections. Some guys say they sprayed with carb cleaner then blew out with air and plugged back in with good dielectric grease.

Also as intotheblue said check your battery amps, it should be a touch above 13 amps to run everything.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

The blinking is actually giving you a code. It flashes "x" amount of times then a pause, flash, pause. Count the flashes and that is your code to start looking for the problem.
If I get a chance today I will post up the list of codes.


----------



## hondarider8687 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes as mentioned before check the battery i have a 05 rubicon and had the same problem bought a new battery and installed and it fixed it


----------

